# What is missing on this invoice?



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Tell me what charges you think, if any are missing on this invoice, please.

The dog had an abscessed tooth and it was removed. Am I missing something?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't see anything about an extraction??


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok, good. I am thinking something else too, but can't think of what. I know my vet hasn't charged me for everything, but I want to know before I talk to him in the morning.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Anesthesia?


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

What is INJ- Poly Flex?

Is that the anesthesia? Shouldn't it say something about anesthesia?


HMMMM?


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Aw Jean, You wrote while I was writing.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think that is an antiobiotic? I googled it before I posted anesthesia! Mine usually says something like induc k9...30 minutes...$/minute


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

HM well darn, I just love my vet. This is my FIL's dog. She is a little senior Shih tzu, 15 years old, I think. 

I told my hubby to take his dad and his dog to our vet, since he doesn't have a regular vet, and this was kind of an emergency.
When he came home he handed me the invoice and mentioned that something wasn't right, not everything was on there.

I called the vet to ask, but he was gone, and the girl in the office said he doesn't put a lot of stuff in writing, so I would have to talk to him in the morning.

Did I mention I love my vet?!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would too! The anesthesia is usually the biggest charge (though would be a little better on small dog-but not free)!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Did the vet clean the dog's teeth too? There's the prophy (cleaning) there. I'm thinking that maybe they rang up the wrong patient's chart?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well...







sometimes I think they put something on there that makes sense for billing, but is the cheapest version of whatever happened. So instead of charging for extraction, just charged for the cleaning? Or one instead of both?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

You're likely on to something. My vet does that, especially for special patients. Camper was just charged the "mature panel" for blood work this week. It's the massive test-for-everything senior citizen blood panel that's done for the older dogs as an extra part of their physicals. Its cheaper to bill that way (with the lab) than to bill the whole shebang as individual tests. 

Because, I'll tell you what. My 21 month old Camp-Dog is a lot of things. But "mature"?


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomDid the vet clean the dog's teeth too? There's the prophy (cleaning) there. I'm thinking that maybe they rang up the wrong patient's chart?


Yes, he did do the cleaning. That is one of the things he told my hubby when he dropped her off that he would do.

I will be talking to him in a bit, and will find out more.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I didn't see anesthesia on the receipt either. Which seems odd since I'm certain they used it.







Especially since they did the pre-anesthetic bloodwork and IV fluids.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, I found out that my wonderful vet was just being the wonderful, kind, generous vet that he is. He did not charge us for the anesthesia and the extraction, just because. 
That is just the way he is.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Your vet is pretty affordable!
He prob. wanted to give you some slack after the bill had already run up over $500.-. Doesn't take much, does it!









I'd figure the tooth extraction is enclosed in the teeth cleaning, esp. if the tooth came out easily.
I don't understand why he charges for catheterization when he already has the fluid IV therapy listed. But my vet would even charge for the disposal of the needle (hazardous waste). They seem to have a lot of leg room with their billing.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

He is an awesome vet! 
I had to bring in a feral cat a while back, he kept overnight, and we ended up having to put him down, He didn't charge me anything.

When my Mama Cat, had a UTI last month, he has never seen her, since she is a feral living in my cat room, he just gave me antibiotics to give her, so I wouldn't have to worry about getting her in to the vets.

Funny, I had posted a couple weeks ago about getting him a gift basket to show my appreciation. I have it here, but haven't given it to him yet, because I have had a different pet there every weekend, the last few weeks. I want to give him the gift when I am only going to his office for that, and not to have another pet treated.

He owns several clinics here, and is referred to the Mafia, as far as vets go. He either likes you, or he doesn't, no in-between for him. I am SO GLAD he likes me.

He seems to keep going the extra mile for us. He still calls me every couple weeks to check on Jake.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Aww that's so nice of your vet.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

What a nice Vet. Can I send my feral females out to you to be spayed, all the Vet's around here want $100.00.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: TMARIEWell, I found out that my wonderful vet was just being the wonderful, kind, generous vet that he is. He did not charge us for the anesthesia and the extraction, just because.
> That is just the way he is.


I, too, thought the extraction and anesthesia - perhaps pain meds was the only other thing.

Gracie's vet is wonderful too. We go to a VCA, big chain corporation, there are 4 vets there but we only see Dr. P - I like not wondering who is walking through the door. He will dummy-down charges or not charge me.....I have doggie insurance but he is so great with the initial costs. We







him!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Not sure where you are in WI, but the PAWS clinic in Chicago's Little Village has very low cost or free spaying for ferel cats. Part of the TNR program. It may be worth it if you have a lot.

Paws Chicago Spay Neuter Clinic


----------

